# Was haltet ihr von Uwe Boll und seinen Filmen?



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

Nabend!


Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr vom Regisseur Uwe Boll haltet? 
Ist er wirklich so untalentiert oder macht er das extra so schlecht?
Doof ist er ja nicht er hat auch einen  Doktor  in Philosophie.
Mich wundert echt wie er immer wieder große und namenhafte Schauspieler für seine Filme gewinnen konnte.
Er ist auch einmal mit seinen größten Kritikern in den Boxring gestiegen und hat ihnen aufs Maul gehauen.


----------



## michelthemaster (23. Oktober 2018)

Hey Kollege,

ja, manche Filme sind trashig, aber es gibt tatsächlich auch äußerst sehenswerte Filme in seinem Portfolio, etwa Attack on Wallstreet (glaube das war der Titel). Habe ich letztens bei Netflix gesehen, der Film war jetzt kein Meisterwerk, aber absolut sehenswert und sehr unterhaltsam. So Sachen wie der Farcry Film hätte er sich aber schenken können 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## lefskij (23. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,

hat Uwe Boll nicht auch den Postal Film gemacht? Da hatte er auch eine Nebenrolle 

Ich finde die Streifen von ihm recht kurzweilig, das mag auch an den nicht sparsam gesäten Splattereffekten bei einigen Filmen liegen. Den Far Cry Film fand ich gar nicht so schlecht - bis auf die Tatsache, dass er aus den Trigenen-Viechern kurzerhand Supersoldaten gemacht hat und dann auch noch Ralf Möller... 

An sich ist Uwe Boll kein verkehrter Mensch - es gibt aber sicherlich bessere Produzenten. Aber was wäre die Filme- und Medienlandschaft ohne B- (C-)Movies oder Indie-Filme und -Games...? Oft ist da auch mal die ein oder andere Perle dabei.


----------



## Andregee (23. Oktober 2018)

Rampage war auch ziemlich sehenswert. Man muss wohl auch bedenken das es selbst für die sogenannten Trashfilme einen Markt. Vielleicht sind die Streifen budgetmässig genau darauf ausgelegt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (24. Oktober 2018)

Die filme sind sehr speziell aber nicht schlecht. Far cry fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Entweder man mag diesen Stil oder man mag ihn nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2018)

Trash-Filme sind genauso wie Splatter- oder TorturePorn-Filme ein Unterhaltungsgenre, das sich mir nie erschlossen hat.


----------

